# Tablet and ATT Cellphone Sim Card



## vegeta13613 (Jan 14, 2009)

My ATT Samsung Galaxy S2 recently died on me and I don't have an upgrade on my plan until the very end of this year. I am currently using an old feature phone. I was thinking about buying a used Samsung Captivate to get me through, but I am not sure this is a wise investment. Would it be possible for me to find a tablet that I could put the sim card from my SGS2 in and use for data? I don't care much about form factor, and it doesn't need to be a powerhouse. I would like HPSA+, as it is all over my area, but it is not necessary. Budget is a big issue. I am thinking $200 or less, if possible. Maybe as much as $300 for a really nice device. I am willing to go for a refurbished unit. Any ideas? Perhaps a Dell Streak 7 4G for about $160 used on Amazon?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you don't get good answers here, and if what you really want is a new smart phone without paying a ton, go to a local AT&T store and tell them your "sob story." A sympathetic employee may figure a way out of your predicament, as "the very end of this year" is not too far away.


----------



## vegeta13613 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for tge idea, Terry. No idea if it will work, but I guess it couldn't hurt. I have to get a phone with a warranty longer than 1 year next time...

If that doesn't work, the Dell Streak 7 looks like it may be a good bet for me if I can find it cheap enough. It will work fine with my ATT sim card, right? I use the Textfree app for texting, and almost never make calls, so a cellphone probably isn't necessary.


----------

